# rc script dependency [cupsd vs. net]

## mb

hi,

my notebook is only sometimes connected via eth0 [dhcp] to a network. at home i use an wireless lan on eth1 [static ip].

my problem that the net.eth0 script will fail when i'm at home and also all other scripts depending on net.

is there a way to continue anyway (without bringing up eth0) ????

#mb

----------

## Nitro

Do you have a startup script for eth1?

I *think* that if you had net.eth1 startup, and it ran successfully, then all the need net dependencies would also be satisfied.  That's just a guess, I don't have wireless LAN to play with on my little old laptop.

----------

## mb

unfortunally not... 

i do have net.eth0 and net.eth1....

```

root@ares micha # /etc/init.d/net.eth0 start

 * Bringing eth0 up...

 * Failed to bring eth0 up                                                  [ !! ]

root@ares micha # /etc/init.d/net.eth1 start

 * Bringing eth1 up...                                                      [ ok ]

 *   Setting default gateway...                                             [ ok ]

root@ares micha # /etc/init.d/cupsd start

 * Bringing eth0 up...

 * Failed to bring eth0 up                                                  [ !! ]

 * ERROR:  Problem starting needed services.

 *         "cupsd" was not started.

```

its also strange to set ip/gateway for the wireless in the conf.d/net instead of pcmcia/wireless.opts.... but this is an other topic  :Wink: 

#mb

----------

## Nitro

Maybe take a peek at http://www.gentoo.org/doc/rc-scripts.html and see if that is any help.

----------

## mb

good point... rtfm  :Wink: 

if found:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> The USE dependency type 
> 
> The service is not critical for starting the current service, but should be started before the current if it is used. 
> ...

 

ok.. i gave it a try... but nope  :Sad:  same problem..

so.. i figured out, that the interpreter #!/sbin/runscript wants to start eth0..  replacing with #!/bin/sh works fine...

strange, strange....

#mb

----------

